# flax seeds and birth defects



## TopazBlueMama (Nov 23, 2002)

I was doing a search online for herbs to avoid during pregnancy and came across a few pages that mentioned avoiding flax seeds.









That is news to me! Has anyone ever heard this before? I was just about to get into the habit of grinding my flax seeds up again to take regularly, but now this news makes me a little nervous. (I'm not pregnant again yet though)

If anyone knows more about this I'd love to hear. The sites I saw pretty much only gave vague info.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Bumping....I am looking into info on this too!


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

:


----------



## mimi! (Aug 27, 2004)

I have heard of this too through my naturepath. I believe that you need to have this in MASS quantities for flax to do some damage. This may be due to the high level of phytoestrogens, lignans, in the ground flax seeds. But hey, this may help you become pregnant, too. The oil during pregnancy, however, is not a problem.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I took flax seed oil while preggo







:


----------



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

I've never heard of that!...you would think think the flax/omega-3 would be good for you and the baby..
The whole time I was pregnant I made smoothies with Kefir/Flax and fruit..
I also eat bread that contains flax/omegas...
I know everyone is different but I had a very heathtly pregnancy, easy labor, and have a very healthy, strong happy baby... sooooooooooooo I don't know...
let us know if you find any links/articles on this I'm curious too!!
Take Care!
Andrea


----------



## spacedog (Jan 3, 2005)

Here's a few links I found...

http://www.barleans.com/literature/f...al-health.html

http://www.ivillage.com/food/experts...ival_freqCap=2


----------



## mimi! (Aug 27, 2004)

oh dear, I think I may not have been very clear. The naturepath told me that flax oil is fine during pregnancy. The oil, I have read, is low in lignans, a phytoestrogen. It is ground flax seed, and lots and lots of it (perhaps cups per day) that is not good during pregnancy. Again, I believe its due to the lignans.

Hope this helps clear up and confusion I may have caused


----------

